# Wolf Cavalry Mounts from Masquerade Miniatures



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I found these on in my jaunts around the net and thought that I should put them up. Masquerade Miniatures is now producing a set of 5 differently posed wolf cavalry mounts that according to the description stand 45mm at the shoulder. They sell individually 18 Eur/15 GBP/$24 US, but unfortunately they do not come with bases. You can also purchase all 5 variants in a set for 79 EUR/68 GBP/$108 US without bases or for 89 EUR/76 GBP/$121 US with 60 mm resin bases provided. 

Picture time:











































Some of the variants even have some bionics as you can see.

I am not sure how new these are but I didn't see them anywhere on the boards and the are labeled as a new release on their site.

Enjoy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They look nice, but I could get a battleforce for the same price, so I think they are a bit to expensive for my taste...


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah a bit pricy and they also will need riders to go on them or they might be releasing a comversion kit for 50 EUR.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, they really need the marine legs to fit. Most other sites that do riding wolves also do sets of legs to match. Otherwise they're not bad at all.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

6/10 Paulson and BitsPudlo wolves are much better.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the Masq Mini look better by far. The BitsPudlo look like something out of Star Wars more than a giant Wolf. The other Paulson on the other hand was not bad at all. The extra Wolf head bits I would use on my champions. Sawing half of it off and make it look like the maw on the cover of the SW codex. For $6 for 3 tries ain't bad at all. I will say the Masq Mini ones have my heart, though the price rips my heart out of my chest ;D


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They look beautiful and well detailed but holy shit that is 35-40 bucks per model in a squad. Ouch.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> I think the Masq Mini look better by far. The BitsPudlo look like something out of Star Wars more than a giant Wolf. The other Paulson on the other hand was not bad at all.


You are kidding me right? Do you have any idea what a thunderwolf is? It has fur, large teeth and claws, but that is where the similarities end. They aren't just giant wolves, there are something else entirely. Although I will admit that you are partially correct, while I think the BitsPudlo minis are the closest I have seen to what a TW should be, it went to far. 

These don't look like thunderwolves, they just look like someone put a saddle on a rabid dog.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am curious, where is there a pic of a Thrunderwolf. I am not a puppy player so I have no idea, I always thought they where large wolves.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Depends on the source, just like everything GW, but basically these guys but the size of a rhino(animal).












There is another pic, but I really can't tell enough about the animal to get a really good impression. It probably would be somewhere in between these wolves and the bits wolves.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

thats the only "official" thunderwolf model made by gw if that gives you an idea of what they look like. i personally think these minis are amazing, even though they are pricey, plus one has a bionic leg. thunderwolves are more than just giant wolves. theyve been rebuilt and made even bigger and gnarlyer than what they were in the wild. but as has been said, the price does put a bit of a downer on it


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, thats a white question mark in a blue box.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Never heard of Bitzpudlo till this thread, and after googling them, I have to say they are now my favourite alternative thunderwolves. Very cartoony, but in a good way. The fluff for TWs says they are biologically closer to rhinos than wolves, and these are bulky enough for that. Some other nice bits on there as well.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Page 4 & 34 of the SW's codex show pretty much what a TW should look like. While I am not going to knock any 3rd party who wants a stab a TWC. I am going to play the waiting game on this in the hope GW produce a plastic 3 pack similar to the BoK. With any luck there will also be loads of bits interchangeable with the existing GH's/BC's plastic box set. It would even be a clever way of putting some Iron Priest bits in on the sly. After all GW did say they would produce all units in a codex so it's about time they came good on TWC.

With Prospero Burns, IA 11 & Battle of the Fang all being released this year. Surely 2011 would be a good year to release TWC on the back of the 3 books coming out and the renewed interest they will generate in the SW's.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> With Prospero Burns, IA 11 & Battle of the Fang all being released this year. Surely 2011 would be a good year to release TWC on the back of the 3 books coming out and the renewed interest they will generate in the SW's.


Be careful you don't give GW too much credit. It would make sense, but sometimes GW and common sense are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I am curious, where is there a pic of a Thrunderwolf. I am not a puppy player so I have no idea, I always thought they where large wolves.


These are the pieces of the art from the Codex and I still do not agree with others assessments on the BitsPudlo Thunderwolves. If anything I still support Masq Minis Wolves if you want really sexy Thunderwolf Cavalry. Granted without rider legs its a little steep.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Be careful you don't give GW too much credit. It would make sense, but sometimes GW and common sense are mutually exclusive.


Indeed! I forgot GW marketing had their logic chip removed :biggrin:


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> No, thats a white question mark in a blue box.




right you are! sorry bout that. heres a link showing a pic of the only existing "official" thunderwolf model. courtesy of games workshop. i think there pretty similair and would certainly work together in a mixed unit. i would probably even use one of these as a supplement.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod60017a


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

The Canis/TW model in the picture/link above is probably the best reason out there for GW to release a plastic 3 pack. Compare the Canis TW to the pictures 3 post above and you can see they got the look and feel of the Canis TW totally wrong.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

£75 for 5 wolves and bases may seem steep, but compared to buying allot of Canis its cheap enough, just get biker legs from a bits site they should go for next to nothing price wise.

hell just imagine if FW did thunderwolves, they'd be £75 each and people here would be praising them for being cheap.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> £75 for 5 wolves and bases may seem steep, but compared to buying allot of Canis its cheap enough, just get biker legs from a bits site they should go for next to nothing price wise.
> 
> hell just imagine if FW did thunderwolves, they'd be £75 each and people here would be praising them for being cheap.


You have a fair point Stella but if they can produce a Bloodcrushers of Khorne 3 pack for £33 then surely they could produce a SW TW 3 pack for a similar price. Much better than £75+. 

Considering they must have the base CAD designs for the BoK as a starting template. A plastic SW TW 3 pack can't be that much of a leap. Sure they would probably need to throw on some more bits than the BoK kit but I would happily pay the extra few quid.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Chimaera said:


> You have a fair point Stella but if they can produce a Bloodcrushers of Khorne 3 pack for £33 then surely they could produce a SW TW 3 pack for a similar price. Much better than £75+.


they probably can, but haven't, and there is no evidence that they will for a long time, so its either £75 and converting, or £0 and have none, and until GW realise they could make money off thunderwolves its there loss and other companies gain.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I am quite hopeful they will come later this year. With Prospero Burns (my copy arrived today  ) ingniting SW's interest again, Battle of the Fang in June and then I would assume IA 11 around September. If GW miss this window of opportunity they are complete dunces. 

It annoys me that they take people to task over referencing their IP but then completely let players down by leaving a void in the minis/kits available for whatever army. If there was no demand then these 3rd parties would not have a niche they could fill. You would think GW would have woken up to this fact.

I will be quite pissed if they do decide to bring them out but via forgeworld and not a plastic kit for 3 reasons. 

1. They will cost more.
2. They will weigh more.
3. SW's players will lose out on all the extra plastic bits they could have swapped with the existing PA kit.

They made me laugh in an E-mail response I sent them a few months back. They said they had produced TWC and referenced Canis and that mutiples could be bought. Naturally my thought was what planet are they on  I would also dispute that Canis is even riding a Thunder Wolf and it looks more of a monster Husky as opposed to a seething, sulking mass of teeth, muscle and cybernetics. Hopefully they could capture the true appearance/feel of a TW on a second shot at them. It's a shame because Canis looks pretty good. While the Masqerade TW's aren't bad. I think they have also failed slightly in their depiction of a TW.

Anyway sorry for I suppose what could be classified as mini rant and yes the bone is well and truly between my teeth on this one. I hope your prediction of a long wait will not come true Stella. I think SW's players/collectors have been patient enough already, especially as they said they would produce all units from the Codex.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> I am quite hopeful they will come later this year. With Prospero Burns (my copy arrived today  ) ingniting SW's interest again, Battle of the Fang in June and then I would assume IA 11 around September. If GW miss this window of opportunity they are complete dunces.
> 
> It annoys me that they take people to task over referencing their IP but then completely let players down by leaving a void in the minis/kits available for whatever army. If there was no demand then these 3rd parties would not have a niche they could fill. You would think GW would have woken up to this fact.
> 
> ...


i completly agree. but it seems as though youve forgotten that GW has done this kind of thing before.they often print things in the codexes saying that they will "eventually" make minis for everything represented. but more often than not they just never get around to it. a perfect example of GW's neglect is the dark eldar. 12 years between codex updates. the dark eldar were a potential jack pot for GW and they just put it in a corner for 12 years before finally (thank god) getting around to it. i seriously hope that you are right about GW getting the hint and producing kits for the TWC. hopefully in the forseeable future. but if the past is anything to go by, its looking extremely unlikely. :russianroulette:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

colonel gator said:


> i completly agree. but it seems as though youve forgotten that GW has done this kind of thing before.they often print things in the codexes saying that they will "eventually" make minis for everything represented.


Actually they have only committed to this in recent years, for the prior 30 years this has never been the case,GW have always only ever produced models based on potential sales and thats why they are still in business.We may not like it and people want the easy plastic kit ride and are not willing to convert or proxy (hell some people wont even use metal or resin), but GW are a business first and foremost.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's purely based on potential sales then I would have though Thunderwolves would have been right at the top of the list. Space wolves are one of the most popular armies (if their recurrence at tournaments I've been too and purely on the amount of chatter online and in store) and GW are really missing a trick by not releasing these puppies yet. 

I'm pretty sure they'd sell more TWs than Blood Crushers for a start.

Rev


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> If it's purely based on potential sales then I would have though Thunderwolves would have been right at the top of the list. Space wolves are one of the most popular armies (if their recurrence at tournaments I've been too and purely on the amount of chatter online and in store) and GW are really missing a trick by not releasing these puppies yet.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'd sell more TWs than Blood Crushers for a start.
> 
> Rev


whos to say they are not at the top of the list of space wolves releases? its quite likely they are, but part of GW's success has always not chucking all its eggs in one basket, the central mantra with the hobby has been about collecting, thats why releases are spread over time, Alot of people are happy with the speed GW release models, but alot of people are never willing to divert from a 1500 point army, they wont deviate. there are people on these forums spending hours apon hours writing army lists and never bother to anything on the field and test it, whole sections of the codex are written off by internet committee and yet people worry they cant get hold of one unit in plastic from one manufacture. 
When i started playing my eldar army had eldar pirates(guardians), thats pretty much it, as time went on we got jet bikes,walkers, weapons platforms,then there was a huge gap and we got the aspect warriors,warlocks,farseers,Avatar and then another gap vyper, another gap falcon, another gap fire prism another gap wave serpent.

Anyway the point is that the Eldar army has been developed for over 20 years and maybe for some of us old timers we are more accepting that thats how they do things, but in the same breath, people bang on about releasing models but in the next thread will complain about the cost of the hobby, surely in that case a slower schedule would be better, after all its supposed to be a hobby and fun, its not a race.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

All your points are well met B&K but this summer will be almost 2yrs on and I think most would agree that this is long enough to wait for TWC, considering GW said they would support all units in the Codex.

When you look at the recent DE & BA release getting 6&5 plastic kits respectively. The two the Space Wolves got wasn't exactly overkill on the product support front from GW.

I have purchased SW bits from you (and other bits) and it would be interesting to know how SW sales stacked up against the DE & BA releases puely from a commercial point of view. Remember they also did get more kits so this could swing ratios. Maybe just compare them on an foot mounted basis.

It's pretty crazy that I think this is the 4th third party releasing TWC and nothing from GW. Surely demand must be there or subsequent third parties wouldn't keep jumping on the bandwagon.

GW could make a TWC kit very appealing if they thought about it. If they made all the models from the hip up interchangeable with the existing PA kit and all new designs. SW players wouldn't just be buying it for the TW's. Chuck in a combi-flamer, double headed axe, new thunder hammer, extended Wolf Claws, new PA storm shields and maybe a chainsword like Ragnar's and the kit would be popular for all sorts of reasons. Chuck some sly Iron Priest bits in and it grows even more in popularity.

In fairness I don't think it is to extreme to expect some TWC from GW and maybe a HQ kit for that matter. That would still bring us up to only 4 kits. Sure I know there are other chapters out there waiting for the love but I wouldn't deny them some good kit support when their turn comes around. It just feels TWC have been forgotten or there is no more love for them from GW for some reason.

Lastly at least one good thing came out from the recent BA release for SW's players. Just loving those Furioso blood talons and a couple of the shin guards. Very nice for some SW Dreadnought customisation. I would like to think GW threw the bloods talons in knowing SW players/collectors would lap them up but maybe I am giving them too much credit. It does show how they can make a kit with more appeal than just the army it was intended for though. Is the Frag Launcher going to be just a BA toy or do you think they wil open it up?


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

it would be very cool if they did make it just a spacemarine toy in general. also in relation to those spacemarine chapters that could use new minis, its just my opinion, but they seem to be the less popular ones anyway. spacewolves are most defiently one of the more popular armies. and the discussion on this post has proved it. but seriously is it just me or has all the spacemarine releases for the past three years before blood angels been nothing but GW's golden children the ultra smerfs? like i know there the poster army for 40k but are they reallly THAT popular? i say GW take the hint and get some spacewolves releases going. also. i noticed the blood talons too and my first thought was "defienetly getting some of those for my dread" there very very cool. rant done


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont get me wrong i think GW could do better, i prefer a drip drip drip of models rather than bamn codex and models then huge gap and no idea when the second wave will come,i prefer to see a month were you get kits for several armies or even different systems in one month which does not happen enough.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What really pisses me off is the fact that BAs get such an awesome second wave so soon after the release of their codex, while SW players are still waiting on a TW kit, and, if it's not too much to ask, updated versions of ICs whose models date back nearly 20 years.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What really pisses me off is the fact that BAs get such an awesome second wave so soon after the release of their codex, while SW players are still waiting on a TW kit, and, if it's not too much to ask, updated versions of ICs whose models date back nearly 20 years.


I think this is what sort of irks me. I am pleased for the fans of the BA & DE armies but almost 18 months on and no follow up on SW's with TW's is disappointing to say the least. 

After all the TW's are the only real USP model wise for the SW's. I for one am quite happy with all the SM vehicles available it's really just the foot borne units & TW's that set them apart from the other chapters. I think this is why there is such a hankering for the TW's. It is also why I would prefer a plastic TW's & HQ kit as opposed to some specialised fancy vehicles.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What really pisses me off is the fact that BAs get such an awesome second wave so soon after the release of their codex,


you gotta get that crap out there while twilight is still popular with the retards, otherwise blood angels would of suffered by losing the number one fan


----------

